# Storing Life Jackets



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I went with the inflatable belts for the skiff, they are packaged up pretty small and fit anywhere. But wouldn't work if you actually wear them from time to time


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

On my boat I have bungee cords that attach to the bottom sides of the front and back decks. Life jackets, throw cushions and rain jackets gonthere.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I think inflatables are the way to go for two reasons. One is storage space considerations. The other is that I actually wear mine when running. How many boating accidents have you read about where somebody didn't make it that WAS wearing their life jacket at the time?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Keep in mind an inflatable(type V) vest ONLY counts as a vest if you are wearing it. So if you just have it in the boat but not on and that is the only vest you carry, technically you can get a ticket.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Google T-bag, it can mount under a poling platform and they could fit in there.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

As stated above Tbag. Fit 4 in my salt marsh. I did recently remove it and keep them up front but if i was limited on storage this is probably the best way to go if you have a platform. It also has mesh storage.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

T Bag under poling platform


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't like inflatables around fly fishing. In my boat we wear them when we're running. Lay 'em under the side console while we fish.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Keep in mind an inflatable(type V) vest ONLY counts as a vest if you are wearing it. So if you just have it in the boat but not on and that is the only vest you carry, technically you can get a ticket.


That is good to know, I swear it should be easier to get good info on this, I researched for hours and never figured that part out


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I put them in my front hatch. It can can hold 4 adult vest and the anchor, fire extinguisher


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My Vantage has a pretty big bow hatch but there is also a hatch in a hatch that has another easy access compartment that I store my life jackets and throwable in. Could be an easy install for other skiffs that have a bow compartment.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jay.bush1434 said:


> My Vantage has a pretty big bow hatch but there is also a hatch in a hatch that has another easy access compartment that I store my life jackets and throwable in. Could be an easy install for other skiffs that have a bow compartment.


I thought about using my hatch in a hatch but decided against that. My main hatch is so full of gear that was a little unsure that the Coast Guard would think it was ok. And even if its ok by rule I wasn't sure that in an emergency that I was comfortable I could get at them quick enough. But in the end I decided it was irrelvant anyway because I wear mine when running. Period. And so does anybody else on my boat. 90% of drownings are not wearing a life jacket at the time of the incident.


These life jackets must be readily accessible and not in an out-of-reach location or in original packaging


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I keep my boat pretty light with gear. The bow hatch has very little in it other than a wading net, wading boots, a line mat and a towel or two. They are accessible pretty quickly but the USCG would frown upon the location in a hatch and a hatch, especially the Type 4 throwable. They want that in an immediate access location. The rule is somewhat subjective in it's interpretation from a Law Enforcement standpoint. However, not wearing one when you need it is not. We should all strive to keep up with Steve's example and just wear it.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

X2 for under the poling platform storage. A friend I fish with keeps his in the front hatch of three different high end skiffs and they are always soaking wet.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I really don’t carry much gear with me. Especially if I’m solo. I keep two and the throwable in the front hatch. Still have plenty of room for other things if need be. A small net, a box of flies, small tackle bag( if I’m using conventional rods), a small “dry box” for the phone and wallet and some pliers is about all I bring on most of my trips. 

I’ve been eyeing getting a couple inflatables but haven’t pulled the trigger.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Keep in mind an inflatable(type V) vest ONLY counts as a vest if you are wearing it. So if you just have it in the boat but not on and that is the only vest you carry, technically you can get a ticket.


This is true but there are inflatables that count even when stowed. Just something to look for when buying. And also check your local laws.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

windblows said:


> This is true but there are inflatables that count even when stowed. Just something to look for when buying. And also check your local laws.


Those are hydrostatic; not just automatic. You're talking big $$$.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

CaptainSam said:


> That is good to know, I swear it should be easier to get good info on this, I researched for hours and never figured that part out





Finsleft258 said:


> Those are hydrostatic; not just automatic. You're talking big $$$.


There are non hydrostatic release models that don't have to be worn to be counted. The Mustang MIT 100 is but one example. It uses a chemical bobbin for activation, is rated a Type 3 and can be had for under $150. 

When it comes to PFDs the label will tell the story of whether or not the device has to be worn to be counted. Of course it's kind of counterintuitive to buy a nice inflatable and not wear it.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

windblows said:


> This is true but there are inflatables that count even when stowed. Just something to look for when buying. And also check your local laws.


You are exactly right and just have to do a little digging. Typically they
Say Type III recreational / Type V commercial. 

Good side note there.

I have the Mustang MIT 100 and for $150 it is very nice and typically use it for when Bass fishing with my buddies since apparently we have to go WOT everywhere. Haha. I cant blame them, I love to mash that hot foot too!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

dranrab said:


> There are non hydrostatic release models that don't have to be worn to be counted. The Mustang MIT 100 is but one example. It uses a chemical bobbin for activation, is rated a Type 3 and can be had for under $150.
> 
> When it comes to PFDs the label will tell the story of whether or not the device has to be worn to be counted. Of course it's kind of counterintuitive to buy a nice inflatable and not wear it.


I have two Mustang MIT 100 and there is nothing on the labels indicating whether or not they have to be worn to be legal. One is a 215 and the other 217, the difference between the two is that one is self inflating and the other isn't and has to be activated by the cord.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I use the Tbag mini if carrying more than 1 or 2.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't let my storage become a catch-all. I pretty much remove everything before I clean up. It makes it much easier to keep the boat organized and helps with getting it dry. I only take what is needed for the trip. I use a Mustang PFD with the HIT inflation technology. I wear it and the kill lanyard without fail.

Inflatable PFDs are required to be worn while the boat is underway.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I don't let my storage become a catch-all. I pretty much remove everything before I clean up. It makes it much easier to keep the boat organized and helps with getting it dry. I only take what is needed for the trip. I use a Mustang PFD with the HIT inflation technology. I wear it and the kill lanyard without fail.
> 
> Inflatable PFDs are required to be worn while the boat is underway.


Everything comes out of my boat when I get home and the hatches stay open. I hate having wet stuff stay in a boat. 


A few of y’all have mentioned Mustang pfds. Do y’all wear them constantly while fly fishing?


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Inflatable PFDs are required to be worn while the boat is underway.


That's how I understand it too.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

PFD storage seems like the perfect use of a T-bag.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Some reading materials on the subject: https://www.boatus.org/life-jackets/types/
https://www.boatus.org/life-jacket-loaner/state-requirements/default.asp#state-holder

Look for an inflatable that is Type III. For example: https://www.mustangsurvival.com/en_...1NEJGgueRHO7p89oHgclexkmBnVSbeNUaAvYvEALw_wcB


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

MatthewAbbott said:


> A few of y’all have mentioned Mustang pfds. Do y’all wear them constantly while fly fishing?


I only wear mine while the boat is underway, especially if I'm alone or with somebody.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

windblows said:


> Some reading materials on the subject: https://www.boatus.org/life-jackets/types/
> https://www.boatus.org/life-jacket-loaner/state-requirements/default.asp#state-holder
> 
> Look for an inflatable that is Type III. For example: https://www.mustangsurvival.com/en_...1NEJGgueRHO7p89oHgclexkmBnVSbeNUaAvYvEALw_wcB


I had to look it up after you said the Mustang MIT 100 meets specs. It only applies to certain buoyancy ratings that are hydrostatic OR use 1F inflators. The MIT 100 Automatic does in fact have a 1F inflator. Simply being a type III will not cut it.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Finsleft258 said:


> I had to look it up after you said the Mustang MIT 100 meets specs. It only applies to certain buoyancy ratings that are hydrostatic OR use 1F inflators. The MIT 100 Automatic does in fact have a 1F inflator. Simply being a type III will not cut it.


Can you please post your source? It is actually a very frustrating topic to find clear information about. Almost seems like everyone is too afraid to post their own interpretation of the law. Almost every tournament fisherman I know wears an inflatable PFD and removes it while fishing. Guessing most don't have another type of PFD on board per person.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

The actual USCG legal definition of Type II and Type III makes no reference to whether the PFD might be inherently buoyant or inflatable, nor does it ever mention any difference in whether it is worn or not. (Texas adopts the USCG rule on PFD requirements.) There is no such thing as a "Type II or Type III PFD that must be worn for recreational fishing from a boat use." In other words, it's Type II or it isn't; it's Type III, or it isn't. That it may need to be worn to BE Type II or Type III is not comprehended by the law. For this reason, there isn't a vest labelled as Type II or Type III that will say it must be worn to count.

For recreational use, only the special Type V category DOES comprehend the concept that the PFD must be WORN to count as a Type II or Type III device. That is exactly why the Type V definition was developed.

I am told that there is litigation on the matter but I am unable to find it as of yet.

Be it as it may; to wear or not is solely your decision and risk of citation. 

Just because they enforce the laws doesn’t mean they know the laws.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Inflatable PFDs are required to be worn while the boat is underway.



Then you still need a non inflatable pfd for everyone onboard.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

sidelock said:


> I have two Mustang MIT 100 and there is nothing on the labels indicating whether or not they have to be worn to be legal. One is a 215 and the other 217, the difference between the two is that one is self inflating and the other isn't and has to be activated by the cord.


 If it has to be wworn to be counted it will say it on the label. If it lists as a type 1, 2 or 3 and doesn't say it has to be worn, it doesn't.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I don't let my storage become a catch-all. I pretty much remove everything before I clean up. It makes it much easier to keep the boat organized and helps with getting it dry. I only take what is needed for the trip. I use a Mustang PFD with the HIT inflation technology. I wear it and the kill lanyard without fail.
> 
> Inflatable PFDs are required to be worn while the boat is underway.


No. Not all of them. Only the ones that indicate so on the label or those with a type 5 designation.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

windblows said:


> Can you please post your source? It is actually a very frustrating topic to find clear information about. Almost seems like everyone is too afraid to post their own interpretation of the law. Almost every tournament fisherman I know wears an inflatable PFD and removes it while fishing. Guessing most don't have another type of PFD on board per person.


Don't let it confuse you. The label will tell the story. If it is listed as a type 5 or the labels says it must be worn, then it must be worn. If it is a type 1, 2 or 3 and the label does not say it has to be worn, then it doesn't.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

This thread may be a worthwhile read. https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/989470-inflatable-pfd-clarification.html


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

dranrab said:


> If it has to be wworn to be counted it will say it on the label. If it lists as a type 1, 2 or 3 and doesn't say it has to be worn, it doesn't.


*10* (1) A personal flotation device or lifejacket that is required by these Regulations, if it is of an inflatable type, shall be worn by a person in an open vessel or, if the vessel is not open, shall be worn when the person is on deck or in the cockpit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here’s some great information for Texas. 
https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_bk_l2000_0014.pdf


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Where did this come from, I want to read the rest?

*10* (1) A personal flotation device or lifejacket that is required by these Regulations, if it is of an inflatable type, shall be worn by a person in an open vessel or, if the vessel is not open, shall be worn when the person is on deck or in the cockpit.
Where did that come from. I want to see if anything surrounds it that may help clarify it.



Here's the federal reg.



§ 160.076-9 Conditional approval.
(a) A conditionally approved inflatable PFD may be used to meet the Coast GuardPFD carriage requirements of 33 CFR part 175 only if the PFD is used in accordance with any requirements on the approval label. PFDs marked “Approved only when worn” must be worn whenever the vessel is underway and the intended wearer is not within an enclosed space if the PFD is intended to be used to satisfy the requirements of 33 CFR part 175. Note: Additional approved PFDs may be needed to satisfy the requirements of 33 CFR part 175 if “Approved only when worn” PFDs are not worn.

Again, the label tells the story. It will also tell you that the inflatable PFD is for those 16 years of age and older. If it is not labeled approved only when worn. It' doesn't have to be worn. 

I am not trying to talk anyone out of wearing a PFD. I want you to, but this is an example of a PFD that would not have to be worn to be counted toward the carriage requirements on a recreational boat.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Marsh Pirate said:


> ...especially if I'm alone or with somebody.


Wait, wut?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

MRichardson said:


> Wait, wut?


In other words "all the time."


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Keep in mind an inflatable(type V) vest ONLY counts as a vest if you are wearing it. So if you just have it in the boat but not on and that is the only vest you carry, technically you can get a ticket.


 Correct. You would have to wear the inflatable at all times, even when pushing the skiff.

I designate one hatch out of four for three open water type life vests. They are easily accessible.


----------



## Captain Boomer (Apr 22, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> Correct. You would have to wear the inflatable at all times, even when pushing the skiff.
> 
> I designate one hatch out of four for three open water type life vests. They are easily accessible.





sjrobin said:


> Correct. You would have to wear the inflatable at all times, even when pushing the skiff.
> 
> I designate one hatch out of four for three open water type life vests. They are easily accessible.



This is NOT correct. Inflatable PFD's are usually rated as either Type III, or Type V. In the case they are Type III, they meet your carriage requirements for anyone 16 or older. SOME inflatables are Type V and almost exclusively they are PFD's meant for off-shore sailing or work boats that have a safety/deck harness. Ironically, the USCG views the harness as being more dangerous than not, and so it strangely requires that in order to meet the carriage requirement, it must be worn (presumably at the time of boarding). You can avoid all this by having enough Type III on the boat/skiff, and NO, you do not have to pole in it.


----------



## Captain Boomer (Apr 22, 2019)

The USCG does not do a great job explaining themselves; but the best explanation and clarification for Type III v. Type V can be found here:

https://www.uscgboating.org/images/420.PDF

In practicality; nearly every inflatable is a Type III UNLESS it has a safety harness attached; and if you are using Jacklines and safety harness' on your skiff, the PFD is the least of your concerns.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Captain Boomer is correct. Type III does not have to be worn, according to the USCG Safety Liaison head I interviewed for an article written a couple years ago.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

How many of you have been "ejected" from a boat at 30+ mph while wearing and counting on one of those inflatables? I just don't have full confidence in them to do what they're supposed to in all circumstances.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Captain Boomer said:


> This is NOT correct. Inflatable PFD's are usually rated as either Type III, or Type V. In the case they are Type III, they meet your carriage requirements for anyone 16 or older. SOME inflatables are Type V and almost exclusively they are PFD's meant for off-shore sailing or work boats that have a safety/deck harness. Ironically, the USCG views the harness as being more dangerous than not, and so it strangely requires that in order to meet the carriage requirement, it must be worn (presumably at the time of boarding). You can avoid all this by having enough Type III on the boat/skiff, and NO, you do not have to pole in it.


Some of you may remember that I am a recreational boating safety specialist for the Coast Guard. The very best explanation for any PFD is found on the label.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

brianBFD said:


> How many of you have been "ejected" from a boat at 30+ mph while wearing and counting on one of those inflatables? I just don't have full confidence in them to do what they're supposed to in all circumstances.


How many of you have had your skin or clothing pierced by a hook while fly casting, or while in the boat with someone fly casting? I understand that it doesn't happen every day, but it does happen. One time, and your inflatable PFD is useless. And if that one time is also the one time you need a PFD...........


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I carry 3 type II pfd's and 1 type IV throwable as required by USCG and TPWD. I will often wear my type V inflatable when I'm by myself or the water is cold. I take it off most of the time while I'm fishing or poling but because I have enough type II's onboard, I am covered for the minimum requirement. I put it back on before we run anywhere. Incidentally, my inflatable has the offshore safety harness built into it so the D rings are a convenient place to clip my kill switch.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

OP has left the building...


----------



## jonnyrobrts (7 mo ago)

Clubhunter said:


> On my boat I have bungee cords that attach to the bottom sides of the front and back decks. Life jackets, throw cushions and rain jackets gonthere.


Would you be able to PM me pictures of how you have that set up?


----------

